# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Tặng 1 phần ăn Pizza miễn phí tại Sushi & Que

## trannhungdt1987

Các bạn biết gì chưa?


Từ ngày 16/06/2012 -> 24/06/2012 tại Sushi & Que <---> 190 Thành Thái, Phường 12 Quận 10, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh,  đang có chương trình khuyến mãi tặng kèm 01 phần ăn trị giá 70.000VNĐ (*) khi ăn uống với trị giá hóa đơn tối thiểu từ 79.000 Đ trở lên. Điều kiện để tham gia khuyến mãi :

    Khách hàng có thẻ ưu đãi của ĐếnĐâu.
    Đối với khách hàng chưa có thẻ có thể In voucher từ trang deal  hoặc khách hàng nào nhận được tin nhắn từ ĐếnĐâu thì đến quầy PG đặt tại Sushi & Que và nhận thẻ ưu đãi d-Card trị giá 50.000VNĐ miễn phí. (Bạn bè đi cùng cũng sẽ được tặng thẻ d-Card)


Lưu ý : không áp dụng cho việc tách hóa đơn .

Nhanh chân đến Sushi & Que để được khuyến mãi nào .
Để biết thông tin chi tiết truy cập vào web : http://www.dendau.vn hoặc Hotline : 1900 588 888 (tổng đài Dendau | điểm đến dành cho bạn) hoặc 0978 75 77 79 (gặp Anh Minh)

(*) Phần ăn được tặng
Pizza

Hoặc Mắt Rồng

Hoặc món đặc biệt

----------

